# Christmas Gifts, That You Will Receive



## Ghostdancer (Nov 29, 2007)

So what do you think you'll probably receive as Christmas gifts this year?

For me, probably a gift card for the local video rental and a small amount of cash.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 30, 2007)

There already is an Xmas thread... Lockin this one up...


----------

